# Rugby coach



## berilyn (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi, don't know if anyone can help / advise.

My husband has a Level 3 coaching certificate throught the South African Rugby Board

Would anyone know where we can find out about rugby coaching jobs - schools/ clubs etc. Preferably in Brisbane

thanks


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

berilyn said:


> Hi, don't know if anyone can help / advise.
> 
> My husband has a Level 3 coaching certificate throught the South African Rugby Board
> 
> ...


Hi berilyn,

Here's the link for rugby union in Brisbane. 

Queensland qru | Brisbane Club News

Why not send them an email and ask the question?

Dolly


----------



## Liana Allan (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi Berilyn
When it comes to rugby out here in Australia.......perhaps ask your husband to apply for the job using his own email address. The reason why is that the tough rugby critics out here are not going to look too kindly on an international rugby coach getting his wife to do it for him. It might sound silly but I come from a family of rugby-heads, referees and coaches. One comment I hear from players and the like is that it drives them crazy when their wives try and administrate their professional rugby careers. My husband is out doing a rugby trial at this very moment in time. There is no way I would be allowed to interfere with that 'process'. Unless they have a manager, a player, coach, ref should be able to look for and apply for a job himself. If he can't then he can't be that motivated and therefore usually deemed not good enough for the top job etc etc etc
I'd be contacting the ARU. Also some of the smaller clubs? Does he have any other qualifications? Teacher? Perhaps school rugby? John Eals went to school in Brisbane. Brothers I think it was called.
Anyway, tell your husband good luck!


----------



## berilyn (Feb 26, 2008)

Dear Liana

Thanks for the response

My husband has already made enquiries to 2 jobs advertised for junior rugby coaching jobs.
He has coached school boy rugby for the lats 8 years at a school here in Johannesbur.

I work in the accounting field but we are looking at all ptions to get to Aus.

We need to ensure a better, safer life for my 3 year old son. So every avenue we can exlpore we will try

Thanks again
Berilyn


----------

